# Feliway ok for buns?



## maherwoman (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if Feliway is in any way bad to have around buns?

We're going to get a Feliway diffuser (plug-in) for the house. It's a product made from cat pheromones to help calm kitties down (to keep his cystitis in check).


Also, I've noticed that the Feliway SPRAY has disappeared...completely! Anyone know why??


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 9, 2008)

We have Feliway diffusers in the house. We first got them when introducing Sherman to the rest and he was aggressive.They have helped with adjustment and the vertical scratching of furniture has stopped. I think the recommendation is 1 diffuser for every 500 square feet.They absolutely need to be refilled every 28-30 days to help maintain the serenity.

I've been buying the refillsin bulk from Cat Faeries in CA. There is more info on their site and they also have the spray. They send some freebie toys with each order that our cats just love.

http://www.catfaeries.com/


Dang! Forgot to say we have diffusers in Bunnyland and there are no problems. I think the cat faeries people are also bunny owners so they may be able to provide more info


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah, ok great! Thank you for letting me know!

I'll check out that site.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah ha!!! So that is what you're using to keep Mel from attacking the repairmen.
*
seniorcats wrote: *


> Dang! Forgot to say we have diffusers in Bunnyland and there are no problems. I think the cat faeries people are also bunny owners so they may be able to provide more info


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 10, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Ah ha!!! So that is what you're using to keep Mel from attacking the repairmen.
> *
> seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> ...


There is no taming Mel.... She has been rampaging lately and has all the cats terrified. Maybe We need some 'Melaway' plug ins.


----------

